# Wings of Blame



## DesertRat (Aug 27, 2014)

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/08/27/airline-abandons-wheelchair-granny-for-11-hours-at-airport/14676783/

Really, family? Who in their right mind hands over an 85 y/o wheelbound mother to a total stranger at the airport? 99% of the blame is yours.


----------



## fairviewroad (Aug 27, 2014)

DesertRat said:


> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/08/27/airline-abandons-wheelchair-granny-for-11-hours-at-airport/14676783/
> 
> Really, family? Who in their right mind hands over an 85 y/o wheelbound mother to a total stranger at the airport? 99% of the blame is yours.


Your characterization of this family's actions are incorrect. They didn't leave the woman with a "total stranger." They left her with a

uniformed airline employee. Rational people do this all the time. It is reasonable to expect that an airline would provide the service

that it promises to provide. Kind of bizarre to blame the family IYAM.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 27, 2014)

fairviewroad said:


> DesertRat said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/08/27/airline-abandons-wheelchair-granny-for-11-hours-at-airport/14676783/
> ...


Agree


----------



## Ryan (Aug 27, 2014)

AmtrakBlue said:


> fairviewroad said:
> 
> 
> > DesertRat said:
> ...


I agree more.


----------



## DesertRat (Aug 27, 2014)

Disagree. The family could have walked their mother through the process all the way to the gate. That's what non boarding passes are for. I cannot imagine - and maybe that's why I feel so strongly about this - letting someone I don't know take my 80 year old father that way. Even if it's a skycap which may or may not be employed by the airline. Many are contracters.

I do think the airport is to blame for not catching her much earlier. But I don't think the family did such a wise thing with their elderly mother especially in her poor health.


----------



## jis (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey, it was EWR! What did anyone expect? This is the airport where United routinely manages to 45 mins to an hour to bring checked bags off the planes to the belt, and a quarter of the time they show up in a different belt from the one displayed on the board!

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------

